# Salomon BBR Skis (New):  $99.99



## thetrailboss (Oct 9, 2013)

For real:

http://www.2ndtracks.com/proddetail.php?prod=35297&cat=332

Hold over I guess.  Not sure if this means the ski crashed and burned on the market, or if there were just a surplus.  

I remember some discussion about this ski a few seasons ago.  Might work well on the east coast.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I think it was a fail on the market.  

sent from AlpineZone Mobile App


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 9, 2013)

might be worth it for a $1oo.. does anybody have any experience with em


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 9, 2013)

I am reading mixed reviews at best; the mounting of the bindings is odd in that it is centered and it is apparently intended for "terminal intermediates" I guess.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 9, 2013)

Isn't that like Dynastar's Cham series?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2013)

I hated them when I tried them.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 11, 2013)

Every time I see someone skiing them I stop and ask what they think.  Every person has raved about how great they are in all conditions.  
On the other hand, last year I talked to guy at Cannon who was skiing them.  He went on and on about how amazing they, how they are a one ski quiver, and how it's the only ski he'll ever use from now on.  The next day I saw him on different skis.....

Oh, and that link shows them for $250 not $100.  Kind of a big difference.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2013)

I think their sweet spot is 4-6 inches of fresh snow. Absolutely ridiculous tip flap on groomers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 11, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I think their sweet spot is 4-6 inches of fresh snow. Absolutely ridiculous tip flap on groomers.



That's right.  I recall you demoing them a few seasons back and reporting on them here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 11, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Every time I see someone skiing them I stop and ask what they think.  Every person has raved about how great they are in all conditions.
> On the other hand, last year I talked to guy at Cannon who was skiing them.  He went on and on about how amazing they, how they are a one ski quiver, and how it's the only ski he'll ever use from now on.  The next day I saw him on different skis.....
> 
> Oh, and that link shows them for $250 not $100.  Kind of a big difference.



The $99.99 was a one day promo.....


----------

